# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Students are Students!

## S0nu

bacharay students :ang9:

----------


## Fairy

Lolz!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha  :Big Grin:  yeh aapke papers to nahin hai Sonu?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ash

muhahhahah, kabhi main apnay bhi deekha doon gi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xeon

:rolling; :rolling;

I like that machhlee bom bom bom bombil
I murdered Bombil I hate bombil alot I love Bombil 

omg :rolling;

----------


## zeeast

hahahahahahahaha.....
nice post....

----------


## Kainaat

> :rolling; :rolling;
> 
> I like that machhlee bom bom bom bombil
> I murdered Bombil I hate bombil alot I love Bombil 
> 
> omg :rolling;


:rolling; rolling;

Aur woh match ka dekh kar to apni match yaad a gayi  :Frown:  . Lekin khushi 2 baaton ki hai, aik mera paper saaf hota tha aur khoobsurat kar ke likha hua hota hai, doosra yeh ke ab meri match se jaan choot gayi hai :rolling;

----------


## S0nu

> hahaha  yeh aapke papers to nahin hai Sonu?


nahee jee hum itnay b achay nahee thay....10th tak to hum nay teachers ki nak main dhaam kar detay thay :whistle; lekin ab shareef hain aik dham shareef...aur mujhay to shareef honay ki degree b mili hai :lol:

----------


## S0nu

> muhahhahah, kabhi main apnay bhi deekha doon gi


plzzzzzzzzzzzzz Ash asaa naaa karna kyoon kay is say mazeeed bahter humay nahee dhekhnay :P

----------


## S0nu

> :rolling; rolling;
> 
> Aur woh match ka dekh kar to apni match yaad a gayi  . Lekin khushi 2 baaton ki hai, aik mera paper saaf hota tha aur khoobsurat kar ke likha hua hota hai, doosra yeh ke ab meri match se jaan choot gayi hai :rolling;


chalooooooooooooooo yah to aur khooshi wali baaaaaaaat hoi naa ...kay app koo math say jaan choti..........wasay kainaaaaaaaaaaat tumharaa koon sa paper saaaaaaaaaaf hotaaa tha :whistle;

----------


## Kainaat

Mere sab papers saaf hote the, kyounke meri saaf saaf likhne ki aadi hoon, agar maine aapn jaisa likha hota na to fail ho jaati :rolling;

----------


## S0nu

> Mere sab papers saaf hote the, kyounke meri saaf saaf likhne ki aadi hoon, agar maine aapn jaisa likha hota na to fail ho jaati :rolling;


hmmmmmmmmmm...........apnay mooon hi mian mitooooo... :wink: main mantaa hoon kay app paperz saaaaaaaaaf saaaaaaaaaf hi deti hooo gai i mean bilkooooooool saaaaaaaaaaf begher kuch lekhaaaaaaaaaaaaay

----------


## S0nu

> hahahahahahahaha.....
> nice post....


thanxxx Miss Alone :whistle;

----------


## urban_angel

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  lolz..

----------


## Zaheer

maths mein meri bhi aisi hi halat hoti hai her math k paper mein khudkashi  :Big Grin:

----------


## snaz

he he he ... ye Minister bhanega
Take over from Laloo

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ May 5th 2005, 8:38 pm
> 
> hahaha  yeh aapke papers to nahin hai Sonu? 
> 
> 
> nahee jee hum itnay b achay nahee thay....10th tak to hum nay teachers ki nak main dhaam kar detay thay :whistle;  lekin ab shareef hain aik dham shareef...aur mujhay to shareef honay ki degree b mili hai :lol:



shareef tu gunjh hute hein........  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zeeast

> maths mein meri bhi aisi hi halat hoti hai her math k paper mein khudkashi




hmmmmmm......aisa kub huta ta....^o)

----------


## S0nu

> Originally Posted by S0nu @ Sat May 07, 2005 12:26 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Miss_Sweet @ May 5th 2005, 8:38 pm
> 
> ...


jeee yah kia kaha hai Miss Alone thora saa explain b karain naa :duno; ...kia shareef hotay hain???? :whistle;

----------


## S0nu

> maths mein meri bhi aisi hi halat hoti hai her math k paper mein khudkashi


har paper main khudkashi ,to abi tak tum zinda hoo...amazing yaar :duno;

----------


## S0nu

thanxxx friendzzzzzzz :ang9:

----------


## S0nu

> 


thanxxx nilo n ur avatar is so nice :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nemo problemo :wink: :hug1:

----------


## S0nu

> nemo problemo :wink:  :hug1:


nemo yah meno...???? :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NEMOOOO  :Big Grin:

----------


## Majid

:rolling;

----------


## S0nu

> NEMOOOO


nemoo..??? yah koon si balaan ka naam hai :duno;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Nemo eik movie ka naam hai...eik fish us movie mein ati hai...uska naam nemo hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## *addicted*

> maths mein meri bhi aisi hi halat hoti hai her math k paper mein khudkashi


hehe.. meri haal bhi aise hi hai!!  :Embarrassment: ops: 

Lol.. nicee picss!!! aur bachhon ki paper toh hamesha aisi hi hongi  :Smile: !

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Hmm...  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeeast

> Originally Posted by zeeast @ May 9th 2005, 12:25 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by S0nu @ Sat May 07, 2005 12:26 pm
> 
> ...




BALD

----------


## S0nu

> Nemo eik movie ka naam hai...eik fish us movie mein ati hai...uska naam nemo hai


ooooooooooh tey film daa naam seeeeeeen main samjh pataa nahee yah kia cheeez hai..............thanxxx nilo :up;

----------


## S0nu

> Originally Posted by S0nu @ Mon May 09, 2005 11:33 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by zeeast @ May 9th 2005, 12:25 am
> 
> ...


gai bhans pani main ....theek hai :whistle;

----------


## S0nu

> Originally Posted by Zaheer @ Sun May 08, 2005 3:16 am
> 
> maths mein meri bhi aisi hi halat hoti hai her math k paper mein khudkashi 
> 
> 
> hehe..  meri haal bhi aise hi hai!!  ops: 
> 
> Lol..  nicee picss!!! aur bachhon ki paper toh hamesha aisi hi hongi !


thanxxx yaar wasay app ka haal sabi paperZ main asaa hi hootaa hai :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...apko kaise pata ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahaan...apko kaise pata ?

----------


## S0nu

> ahaan...apko kaise pata ?


kis cheezzzz ka ... :whistle;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

forget it  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

ha ha ha ha ah aha ha ah aha hah ahha 
very nice

----------


## S0nu

> ha ha ha ha ah aha ha ah aha hah ahha 
> very nice


ooooooooh thanxx Miss pinky wesay app hansi kis baaaaat par.. :whistle;

----------


## S0nu

> ha ha ha ha ah aha ha ah aha hah ahha 
> very nice


Ooooooooo thanxx Miss pinky wesay app hansi kis baaaaat par.. :whistle;

----------


## pinkyraja

kioun aaj kal hunsnay pur pabundi hai kia :P

----------


## S0nu

> kioun aaj kal hunsnay pur pabundi hai kia :P


nahee jee hansi par bhalla koon pabundi lag saktaa hai yah to aik buhaat badi nemat hai...wesay hansi wali baat hoo too theeek hai lekin koi awain (esey hi) hansey to woh phir...... :duno; am i right.... :givefl;

----------


## Hunain

Yeah! Students are Students To Understand Allz U All Must Read it --->

:-) :-) :-)

----------


## S0nu

nice post jani :applaud;

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 shearing...

----------

